# Goodbye APS



## pugsly (Oct 5, 2006)

Well well well..

After that lovely read on the APS is a joke site, I must admit I have lost respect for some people in charge here. Im not into mentioning names, people can read for themselves who said what!

Its such a shame Slatey that you let certain individuals come and ruin your once great site. I know you and have met and spoken to you several times, and to be honest I think your a top bloke, but, you have let this site turn to garbage.

Its some form of communism here, and I am for one sick of it. I know most of the people who were issued warnings about post limits and you are kidding if you think they are the offenders on this site. All you have dont is **** the herp community off, the valuable people who offer there help like Pythininfinate and MrB. and you send them warnings! Your kidding.

So its goodbye from Pugs, no more pics peoples.. (yeah I know thats all I was good for lol) 

I have my own site now and your welcome to come.

Delete this all you like guys, but I haven't broken any rules.

Signing off 

Steve


----------



## Ricko (Oct 5, 2006)

whats ya site pugs? ill make sure i join it.


----------



## Retic (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah I have to agree with you Pugsly. I have received warnings for being on the receiving end of abuse. How crazy is that ?
APS seems to have been taken over by teenagers with 5 minutes experience telling people how to keep animals.
A shame really.


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 5, 2006)

please let us no the site i will be joining! sorry to hear you say goodbye!


----------



## pugsly (Oct 5, 2006)

Not mine so to speak.

http://www.australianreptileforum.com

welcome to join.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 5, 2006)

HEHEHEHE! This is the funniest thing i've read in ages, i can't wait to see what gets said in the next lot!
I'm sure theres going to be things of interest to me


----------



## nightowl (Oct 5, 2006)

Interesting read, that site of Marcs! I'm with you Pugs, I'll stick with www.australianreptileforum.com and the mods can have my membership and my infraction! :lol:

Shane


----------



## star11 (Oct 5, 2006)

Why are you all leaving? Stop your winging! They are only doing their job!!!
It isn't easy policing this many people. I think they do a great job!


----------



## Snow1369 (Oct 5, 2006)

star11 said:


> Why are you all leaving? Stop your winging! They are only doing their job!!!
> It isn't easy policing this many people. I think they do a great job!



so you would class baggin people their job? oh no no no no what has this world come to ? when dissing people is classed as okay?


----------



## jessop (Oct 5, 2006)

pugsly will definetly miss your pics mate, they always brightened up the page and gave me some good wallpapers/screensavers but i don't think you'll be the only one leaving here... after reading what's been going on behind the scenes i start to wonder??? A lot of members who i really respect have been disrespected or accused of things and i just wonder how deep the rabbit hole goes... 
personally i will stick with APS for a while in the hope that it can get back to how it was when i 1st joined. It has been such a helpful site for me as a newbie and a great source of interesting info and discussion (mostly).
Hope you guy's at APS CAN GET IT RIGHT! This has really been a s**t month allround


----------



## star11 (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it such a shock that they speak about people on the site you goose? That IS their job!


----------



## Kiwicam (Oct 6, 2006)

Might be stupid question, but what is Pugsly talking about? What APS is a joke thread?


----------



## kwaka_80 (Oct 6, 2006)

well... i may be one of those teenagers with 5mins experiance but i totally agree... i cant say anything without having somone critisize me for the past... i mean i am here for the exact same reason everybody else is here (to be part of an online community that share my interests) but EVERYTIME someone has to bitch and whinge about something or someone, cant we just talk about things rather than give a blunt point, forums should be open for discussions and NOT bitching about how wrong someone is, people learn from mistakes and they dont need a random telling them straight up they are idiots for making the mistake, i could go on all day with my ramblings but i wont waste my time, im going to that website and steering clear of here...


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey kwaka its called TALL POPPY sindrome, SOME people on here cant handle someone doing something different to them coz they think that their way is the only way, thats why if i give advice to someone i usually try to end it with "thats what worked for me anyway"

I had the same problem when i moved here from Melbourne and the guys that i worked with (mechanics) did alot of things different to the way i did and they hated it, we still acheived the same result in the end, i just did stuff the way i was tought. Its the same here but people can choose what suits them, it will never keep everyone happy


----------



## zulu (Oct 6, 2006)

*re Goodbye*

Cant say ime surprised at much that was revealed in the moderators forum,there was the little minority group that winge winge winge and whine about everything,just gets boring listening to the whining about chit chat etc and they dont realise they are boring chit chat,Sorry to see peterrescue go,himself and africa have good witt and humour which is sorely needed,yeh moderators moderate and talk about members,ive been warned by lutzd for things and wear it,you can wear it or take your marbles an go home,ha ha like leaving the state,am laughing just that smileys arnt working.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 6, 2006)

well pugsly you WILL be sadly missed mate its a real shame that you are leaving


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Why leave because of that? It just means that the so called dodgy mods have beaten you.
As i have said before, if you think you can do it any better then pm slatey or adam and start doing the moderating, get the site running the way everyone wants it, dont run away and leave it to someone else. I like this site and want to see it get better not worse.
If i had half a clue of what i was doing (or new more about herps) i would do it myself.


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Oct 6, 2006)

this site is ***ed up and the mods are gay because u cant even post more than 10 posts a day


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Oct 6, 2006)

i just read the joke aps thing. u dodgy mods are so [offensive word deleted by Mod] gay


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 6, 2006)

So get on the job then lizard boy. OK we have worked out that most people now have a problem with the mods, now lets fix the bloody problem and stop all the bitching:evil:


----------



## Kyro (Oct 6, 2006)

Bye Pugs & everyone else thats leaving or left I'm staying as I have no problems with anyone on this site & this is my main source of herp info. It will be an absolute shame to lose alot of our more knowledgable members from this site but hey thats life so lets just all get over it & talk HERPS.I'm not on here to fight & whinge I just want to make sure my reptiles are being cared for correctly & to share what knowledge I have with others.I went online for a while last night & sat at my computer in shock at what was going on with APS, & so imagine the poor newbies confusion:? :lol:


----------



## kwaka_80 (Oct 6, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> Hey kwaka its called TALL POPPY sindrome, SOME people on here cant handle someone doing something different to them coz they think that their way is the only way, thats why if i give advice to someone i usually try to end it with "thats what worked for me anyway"
> 
> I had the same problem when i moved here from Melbourne and the guys that i worked with (mechanics) did alot of things different to the way i did and they hated it, we still acheived the same result in the end, i just did stuff the way i was tought. Its the same here but people can choose what suits them, it will never keep everyone happy



TOUCHDOWN!!! thats my thoughts into your words well done... i have NEVER given someone advice/answerd a question without saying IMO meaning im mearly suggesting and not telling


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 6, 2006)

THIS SITE WAS NOT STARTED BY MARC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS STARTED BY A BANNED MEMBER FROM AGES AGO WHO CONTACTED MARC AND TOLD HIM WHAT WAS BEING SAID ABOUT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not that Soulweaver and i have ever agree but it wasn't him either!

Simone.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 6, 2006)

NO IT MUST HAVE BEEN TYRONE. HE IS THE ONLY PERSON I HAVE SEEN WRITE crAPS


----------



## alumba (Oct 6, 2006)

where can you read all this stuff about aps people


----------



## blair (Oct 6, 2006)

i have cheacked out the new site and its better then this one and with all the stuff thats being going on latly i am leaveing for that site bye


----------



## Magpie (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh Sob, another one leaving, how will we all cope?
Why do people feel the need to post a thread about the fact that they are leaving?
Are you afraid no one will notice otherwise?
Isn't it hypocritical to be posting on a forum if you hate the forum so much?


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 6, 2006)

well said magpie, if ya gunna go just go, we can cope without sooks


----------



## blair (Oct 6, 2006)

*aps*



> well said magpie, if ya gunna go just go, we can cope without sooks
> __________________
> http://www.boomspeed.com/egraphics/plw81.gif
> 
> ...



yeah with smart @$$ like you no wonder people are leaveing


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 6, 2006)

truth hurts 

this is a good site and so the new one might be as well i may even become a member of it as well...


Magpie well said

people if your goign to go go goodbye ciao


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: YOU ARE STILL HERE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I thought you were saying BYE before:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GreenWillow (Oct 6, 2006)

lizardboy_ryan said:


> i just read the joke aps thing. u dodgy mods are so fu(kin gay


 
Lizardboy, I most severaly protest! I may be a mod, and I may not be particularly likable (especially if you were someone who had BREACHED A RULE and gave me NEED AND REASON TO WRITE ABOUT YOU IN THE MOD FORUM) but I am actually straight. If you are going to abuse me atleast use terms which you can support with evidence.

I would also like to point out that it is a breach of the site rules to attempt to circumvent the language filter. Now take your profanity and leave this site if you wish. Seeing as I am also a mod on an alternative herp forum, I will be recommending that you be automatically denied entry, you rude and immature little beast. (My evidence for using these terms is to be seen in your quote above).


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 6, 2006)

GreenWillow said:


> Lizardboy, I most severaly protest! I may be a mod, and I may not be particularly likable (especially if you were someone who had BREACHED A RULE and gave me NEED AND REASON TO WRITE ABOUT YOU IN THE MOD FORUM) but I am actually straight. If you are going to abuse me atleast use terms which you can support with evidence.
> 
> I would also like to point out that it is a breach of the site rules to attempt to circumvent the language filter. Now take your profanity and leave this site if you wish. Seeing as I am also a mod on an alternative herp forum, I will be recommending that you be automatically denied entry, you rude and immature little beast. (My evidence for using these terms is to be seen in your quote above).



well said


----------



## FAY (Oct 6, 2006)

I do not know why members get upset about what is said about them between the admin and mods. It is no different than your teachers talking about different students to each other or your managers talking to each other about different employees. The only difference is that it has been that private and confidential e-mails have been leaked onto an internet site by a disgruntled member who has a chip (more like a tree) on their shoulder! Get over it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 6, 2006)

lizardboy, you had no right to say that and if i was a mod i would have booted you off the site. its people like you that reck the site. no need for it!!!!


----------



## tebz (Oct 6, 2006)

Everyone Join Pugzlys Site Everone Keep The Same Names And Lets Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockman (Oct 6, 2006)

boa said:


> Yeah I have to agree with you Pugsly. I have received warnings for being on the receiving end of abuse. How crazy is that ?
> APS seems to have been taken over by teenagers with 5 minutes experience telling people how to keep animals.
> A shame really.



And i thought i was the only one that noticed this . The site has changed dramatically in the last 6 months , for the worst . I hope you can get it sorted , Slately, because you did have something good . A real shame . You seem to have lost alot of people with experience , real experience , not your instant experts . On saying that , i still come on here to have a quick look , but it just doesn't seem the same anymore . Jim


----------



## freddy (Oct 6, 2006)

tebz said:


> EVERYONE JOIN PUGZLYS SITE EVERONE KEEP THE SAME NAMES AND LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh yeah sounds great......i think i'll stay here.   slateman doesnt go there an advertise this site against the forum rules why do you ppl do it here???? im sure that everyone well nearly everyone has seen that link ten times already, isnt it obvious ppl would rather stay here?


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 6, 2006)

*With Reluctance*

Seriously, this would have to be the stupidest thing I have ever seen, other than the shower incident, lets not go there. 

How old are you people. Grow up. 

I read through this thread and (in the aussie term) DEAD SET. 

We are all here for the same reason, we have an interest in reptiles etc, and people are whinging about, people only get 10 posts a day.

GET A LIFE – who cares. Is your life that stagnant that you have nothing better to do than to post superfluous crap on some internet forum. Get a job, a hobby collecting toe nails, have a **** (this is gender non-specific, I know you do girls don’t lie), but DEAD SET wake up to yourself. 

I love reading all the input, but what is the difference if I run out of posts, just make bigger posts, say what you need to. Can the persons phone number, MSN, use ESP for all I care but is it really worth whinging over 10 posts. 

If you want to go join another forum, all the best to you, I will probably join as well and any other place that I feel I can learn from. 

Everyone here and there and every other place probably has some good information for someone at some point, and that is what these forums are for. To allow people to get in contact with others with similar interests and learn or help each other out. We are living in a society and from what I can tell we are all on the same side.

It is like watching 5 year olds at the play ground. Remember one thing, just because you have a lot of friends, or you may think you know a lot about a lot, does not mean you are right.

Guys, if you want to go, well that is a loss for the site, as it is less heads to put together. But why tell us, it is your prerogative.

People staying, lets just make this the last post, it is a waste of time and I have plenty of other questions that I really want answered, like why do psychics have door bells. And why is something called new and improved, if its improved obviously its new, and if its new its obviously an improvement other wise its just old or the same. 

Well that is all from me, happy …. What ever it is that you do, and keep smiling someone PM and tell me where I can get a 8mo or there abouts female blonde that would be awesome.


----------



## cris (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats it, im finished.









Im going to get another beer


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, this is unbelievable. I have been away from the site for a while and this is what I have noticed:

Number 1: TOOOOOO Many new members who think they run the site and feel it is their right to tell older members who have been good contributors where to go........

Number 2: Increased number of smart ****s 

Number 3: A lot of the members I dealt with when I was on the site are GONE!!! and they have been replaced by newer members who think they know it all (I am not naming names and i am not saying it is all new members, just certain ones)

Number 4: The site is FULL of garbage threads that are repeated way too often. I mena, we all need to learn, but to the newbies, please do a search of the site to find answers before posting a new thread. If I see another thread for, "WHat should I call my snake" or WHat sort of snake should I get for my first one," I am going to ,lose it.

This sort of crap, and there is plenty of other threads and these two examples only came to the top of my head, is what makes this site become more and more boring day by day. 

Now, I haven't seen what was said in the mods forum but I have heard about it via PM (by people who shall remain nameless), and if it is true, then they should cop the wrath of members because it just goes to show that some of the people moderating this site are just as bad as some of the people they have banned, they just do it behind closed doors. 

Also, in regards to Puglsy and others saying goodbye, that is their choice. For other members to put them down because they are leaving is a disgrace and is the very reason people are leaving in the first place. Some members on this site have made a lot of friends and it is easier to say goodbye in a thread then send a dozen PM's.

That's my bitch. As you can see, I have NOT attacked anyone personally. Just stated my opinion.


----------



## Little_Fox (Oct 6, 2006)

I am new to all this - reptiles, forums, etc.
I generally find the site helpful, informative and sometimes a laugh. 
I was an "Op"erator on an mIRC channel but majority of the "plebs" (as others called them) ruled that I was an unsuitable Op based on the fact that THEY didn't like me for one reason or another. Being friends with the owner, having met up with a friend of theirs, banning someone who clearly broke rules. 
Other Ops also had these same feelings. Some people decided that if I was to be dropped from Operator status that they would leave or drop their own Op's rights. 
There will always be people who dislike what you do or say about them, yourself, or someone they know, NOONE will ever be 100% happy with everything in their lives (I don't think).
At times I see things that remind me of the school yard - "you said this and so I am going over here, I'll tell everyone you know about it and make them come with me, and leave you standing there alone"
Goodbye to those who are going, some will be missed, some will not.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't worry Green Willow. I think your likeable, only cause you've got a funky looking GTP tho


----------



## Slateman (Oct 6, 2006)

diamond_python said:


> Number 4: The site is FULL of garbage threads that are repeated way too often. I mena, we all need to learn, but to the newbies, please do a search of the site to find answers before posting a new thread. If I see another thread for, "WHat should I call my snake" or WHat sort of snake should I get for my first one," I am going to ,lose it.
> 
> This sort of crap, and there is plenty of other threads and these two examples only came to the top of my head, is what makes this site become more and more boring day by day.



I hope that you realize that you are posting in to chit chat forum. This forum is meant for all sort of posts including as you say garbage. 
Why you are contributing in chitchat beats me. I thought that intelligent, highly academic people don't read chit chat.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 6, 2006)

As a politician I am supposed to make promises and then break them. So. I promised that I would not post here again as PeterJohnson64. But I will still make this post anyway.

Firstly, There have been some issues with mods recently. One of the issues was bought to my attention by another mod and I believe that it was fixed rather promptly and the way it was fixed obviously hurt some people. However, it had to be done. This mod gained access to some very sensitive peronal information about myself and some other members. This was also a security breach.

I do not want to get involved in the issue between Marc & Slatey. They are both guys I respect.

I will declare my position as others have done. I am not leaving the site.

Now I will go back to anonymity.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 6, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I thought that intelligent, highly academic people don't read chit chat.



I do:lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 6, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I hope that you realize that you are posting in to chit chat forum. This forum is meant for all sort of posts including as you say garbage.
> Why you are contributing in chitchat beats me. I thought that intelligent, highly academic people don't read chit chat.



Slatey, why post something like this. I am merely stating my opinion in a thread that everyone else has also stated there opinion. Therefore, I come to the conclusion that you made this comment because you know how bad the site is getting and don't wish to admit it as you are the one running it. Face up to reality.......

Oh, and if I am doing something wrong, then ban me. See if I care. I have never ever been in trouble with any mod on this site and I think it is a disgrace the way it has been handled since I came back. That is my opinion and your comments will not change that.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 6, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I thought that intelligent, highly academic people don't read chit chat.



Explains why you are reading the chit chat thread


----------



## triptych_angel (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't see the point in moving from one site to another with exactly the same people, whats the point of going at all? The same **** is going to happen because the same people are going.

I have to admit i dont come on this site as often as i used to, as it has become rather boring in my opinion. There are so many chit chat threads, and im not bagging them as i have contributed to them, but the same themes and questions etc are being repeated over and over again. 

I've only been to one site that doesnt have the bitching and carrying on, and it is not the ARF one either.

I will sit it out and will still be here when this blows over....after all it is ONLY the internet.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 6, 2006)

triptych_angel said:


> I don't see the point in moving from one site to another with exactly the same people, whats the point of going at all? The same **** is going to happen because the same people are going.
> 
> I have to admit i dont come on this site as often as i used to, as it has become rather boring in my opinion. There are so many chit chat threads, and im not bagging them as i have contributed to them, but the same themes and questions etc are being repeated over and over again.
> 
> ...



WELL SAID!!! That is why I don't leave. I am registered to all sites but spend 99% of my time on this one. But I must say, things have to improve... JMO :


----------



## krusty (Oct 6, 2006)

by by pugs....


----------



## pugsly (Oct 6, 2006)

"Some members on this site have made a lot of friends and it is easier to say goodbye in a thread then send a dozen PM's."

Exactly.

"I don't see the point in moving from one site to another with exactly the same people, whats the point of going at all? "

Because Im a mod! 

Night!


----------



## triptych_angel (Oct 6, 2006)

pugsly said:


> "I don't see the point in moving from one site to another with exactly the same people, whats the point of going at all? "
> 
> Because Im a mod!
> 
> Night!



LOL does that make u feel special?


----------



## Administrator (Oct 6, 2006)

diamond_python said:


> Explains why you are reading the chit chat thread



Come on guys, why make this personal? I'm sure it was a joke when it was said - taking personal swipes at people will only lead to tears (or bans).

I think we all need to learn to exercise a bit of self control.


----------



## dee4 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Pugsly, if you are leaving the site leave. If you staying Stay, either way I don't care just don't say that is my last post and then post agian and yes, you have posted again. You aren't important, and like you stated we might miss your pics but for crying out loud mate someone else has a camera.This site as well as others will survive.
I don't dis like you or what you have said or done or otherwise but shut up.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Lizard boy*



lizardboy_ryan said:


> i just read the joke aps thing. u dodgy mods are so fu(kin gay



Hi Lizard boy pipe down. If you are going to use crap language like that please leave. Kids use this site and I'm not just talking about teenagers. Young kids use it as well and there is no place for language like that. 

Use it at school, in the street, at home or in the gutter but not out in the open like that.

Thanksssssssssss:x


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 7, 2006)

I am a fan of this site as I have stated on many an occasion...BUT I think that the trouble is is a few areas...I think some, some of the MODS need to wake up to themselves. It appears as though some think that being a MOD gives them the right to become an over bearing tyrant. I also believe that there is a lot of threads being used by members to have a shot at one another which needs to stop. sometimes the best type of warning is no warning at all. everyone really needs to look at wha it is that brings them to this site and keeps them coming back, There are features of this site I don't like so I just don't go to those parts it's really that simple. If I see a thread I don't like I go to a different one....People do yourselves a favour.......Build a bridge and get over it


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Forgot to say see you to Pugsly. 50% of the people that say they are leaving should stay as I've always found them to be helpful, informative and always ready to lend a hand with advice. They are quick witted and seem like pretty genuine people.

To the other 50% see you later.


----------



## LeaBilby (Oct 7, 2006)

Eeek! When I saw the thread come up I thought it was something nice, like leaving for a holiday or may be another country... I was not prepared for this kind of low down scathing rubbish.

To the author of this post- Good Riddance! These people give up time and money in to providing innocent reptile owners, like myself, who are new and inexperienced, with valuable info on their beloved pets. So please, if you don't value them or even your own pets enough to show these great guys some respect, then pee off! (I hope that's allowed)?!
Well done to you mods! Your tact is working and you are weeding out the bad guys!
Greenwillow, you are special, don't forget that. Who else in the world could I talk comfortably to about Wombles without feeling intimidated? For this, I thank you... 
Lea


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 7, 2006)

Administrator said:


> Come on guys, why make this personal? I'm sure it was a joke when it was said - taking personal swipes at people will only lead to tears (or bans).
> 
> I think we all need to learn to exercise a bit of self control.



I only make it personal when it is made personal to me. Fairs fair....


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 7, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Hi Lizard boy pipe down. If you are going to use crap language like that please leave. Kids use this site and I'm not just talking about teenagers. Young kids use it as well and there is no place for language like that.
> 
> Use it at school, in the street, at home or in the gutter but not out in the open like that.
> 
> Thanksssssssssss:x



That I agree with.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 7, 2006)

dee4 said:


> Hey Pugsly, if you are leaving the site leave. If you staying Stay, either way I don't care just don't say that is my last post and then post agian and yes, you have posted again. You aren't important, and like you stated we might miss your pics but for crying out loud mate someone else has a camera.This site as well as others will survive.
> I don't dis like you or what you have said or done or otherwise but shut up.



This is how trouble starts. You say you don't care yet you write about it. 

This site makes me laugh. Hey Pugs, stay, sit back like I do more often than not and have a laugh.


----------



## theplantguys (Oct 7, 2006)

thought i would add my 2 cents worth ).

its the internet, in a public forum, you are always goin gto get the silly people with very vocal ideas be them right or wrong, everyone just has to learn to read it and listen to what they want, its called choice. 

there are some people on here i read their posts just for a laugh and think, well how do they get by in life ? and on the other hand i have meet some lovely people too, some that have been to my house and i to theirs, it takes all types (so the old saying goes). I am was a qualified vet nurse of 10 years and my wife is a vet nurse of 5 years and counting, however i have learnt many things off people here, be it some may differ in ideas i have adopted the ones i like.

sure there does appear to be more and more younger members joining, but these people will grow up one day (hopefully) and become adults, with the right guidance perhaps usefull adults, its no good bagging them when they make silly statements, it just gets them going and angers the person who know what they are talking about, remember they are kids, i know my brother just nods to his kids when they are wrong, heck kids know everything and cannot be told, took me 25 years to learn i could be wrong, then i got married and i have been wrong for the last 5 years ) (only kidding to the wives out there)

as for the mods, saying or doing things that some may get upset at, i dont know anything and dont care really, hey its their words between each other, i have been managing pubs for the last few years and it happens everywhere employee to employee, manager to manager, same thing just sometimes it gets out. I give the mods a pat on the back, i think they are doing a great job, i wouldnt want to do it, i would guess they are doing it on their own time for free, but even if they are receiving $ good on em, not sure how many post a day there are, but am willing to bet a few it would be time consuming to go through and read edit/delete/reply to the post/questions they must receive.

Not saying anyone should go or stay, its your choice, but for those who dont like it dont visit, i visit other sites too but am here the most as far as herp sites go.

its just like tv if you dont like whats on dont watch it, i do however like whats on, sure you get the odd add (or silly post, same thing) but if you still like the program ........


----------



## nightowl (Oct 7, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I hope that you realize that you are posting in to chit chat forum. This forum is meant for all sort of posts including as you say garbage.
> Why you are contributing in chitchat beats me. I thought that intelligent, highly academic people don't read chit chat.



The point is that half these 'crap' posts are not in the chit chat section, they are in the other herp sections! Looking in general herps now there is threads like "Marc Furbank, Richard Wells looking for him, how do i pm?, Oh well" just on the first page that should be in the chit chat section! Some people come here with limited time to check the forum's herp sections that matter to them, only to see it clogged with posts that should be in chit chat.

Then other threads like "my belly button lint" clogging the for sale sections! People can start threads like that but others get infractions for having a relative comment in other threads!


----------



## Administrator (Oct 7, 2006)

The Mods have a set of rules which they use to decide what is acceptable and what is not. Read these rules, they are publicly available.

It is very easy to see a breach of rules if it is simply "bad language" or "offending another member". It is much harder to make judgement if the post is simply silly.


----------



## richardwells (Oct 7, 2006)

*Forums and World Domination*

After having experienced years of spleen-venting from my "colleagues" in herpetology I must say how easy the Internet makes it all nowadays. It really is so easy to upset people at the best of times...in fact, this internet could easily cause a nuclear war if politicians started using forums to promote their policies. And, no doubt there is some little pea-brained Ghengis Khan out there trying to do just that as we argue about our particular view of the World. Big business is busily brain-washing everyone to buy this or that...the Government through their numerous imbecilic dobber-boys is busily monitoring every website for glints of wrong-doing...and the taste police are everywhere. While all this crap goes on, the human race is preciding over the destruction of an entire planet, and we, the enlightened ones, just spend our time worrying about bull****. PEOPLE...the only hope we have is that intelligence will prevail...that good sense will come to the fore and lead us out of the darkness...that reason shall be triumphant over the irrational...and that generosity to others shall prevail over greed (Oh My God...if that's the only hope we all we have, then we're already stuffed...)

Well, for the moment, let me just say that he trick to getting along with others is simply to speak your truth quietly as the old saying goes and let the others have their say - whatever that may bring. If they don't like it...then a pox be on them...and may the fleas of a million camels infest their arm-pits...!!!

Richard Wells


----------



## nightowl (Oct 7, 2006)

Administrator said:


> The Mods have a set of rules which they use to decide what is acceptable and what is not. Read these rules, they are publicly available.
> 
> It is very easy to see a breach of rules if it is simply "bad language" or "offending another member". It is much harder to make judgement if the post is simply silly.



How about stating the rule that the person broke in the infraction PM you send to the offender???

I received and infraction for "Not your ad. It is not up to you how much to ask for." after putting a post in the 'eclectus parrot" thread in the for sale section a couple of weeks ago. All I said in the post was those parrots are alot cheaper here than the advertised price. I wasn't rude to any members and I didn't swear. The post was relevant as it was about the pricing of the parrots. I was not given the chance to apologise (according to YOUR rule 2 in "general site rules") before receiving the infraction. This is just an example and I am not trying to remove or sway judgement on my infraction. I believe slateman was wanting so bad to "try out" the new system he was picking the closest thing to a breach or rules. There are plenty of other posts that are derogative towards other members that could have been moderated.

there are plenty of other posts in the for sale section saying things like "wish you were in Sydney, wish I could buy it, etc" and those posts are still there. Those people don't get infractions for those comments even though they are in direct violation of the rules (rule 5, trading forum rules). I think if you're going to give out infractions so easliy, do it evenly and not just 'certain' members.

No reply about the crap in the general reptiles section?


----------



## mitchyj (Oct 7, 2006)

Post removed


----------



## Rastass (Oct 7, 2006)

Another thing I am noticing is that there are a high number of experienced herpers that have just joined this site. See the post above. So please, regulars, don't assume that your "newbies" are actually "newdies". Sure, Richard has used his name but most others dont. Again, look at the post by theplantguys above. Clearly another experienced member here.

And Emma, yes a lot of posts get repeated. Like, what snake do I want. personally I don't mind that. This is a forum. If we expect people to read through the old posts for their information then, really, there is never any need for a new post. Basically everything has been covered before.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 7, 2006)

So are you an old member with a new forum name Rastass??The reason that some times members are reluctant to take advice from newbies is because they could be reading it out of a book for all we know & not based on your own herp experiences, which IMO is pointless as I could get info out of a book too but generally would prefer an answer based on herp owners own experiences


----------



## Gregory (Oct 7, 2006)

richardwells said:


> Well, for the moment, let me just say that he trick to getting along with others is simply to speak your truth quietly as the old saying goes and let the others have their say - whatever that may bring.




Unfortunately Richard in this instance as far as this particular website is concerned, it has been told and implied by action against members, over a very long period of time that it is a privately run site and you cannot have your say if it goes against the status quo.





Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 7, 2006)

Kyro said:


> So are you an old member with a new forum name Rastass??The reason that some times members are reluctant to take advice from newbies is because they could be reading it out of a book for all we know & not based on your own herp experiences, which IMO is pointless as I could get info out of a book too but generally would prefer an answer based on herp owners own experiences



Kyro, just because someone has 500 posts doesn't mean they know what they are talking about. Anyone can join and anyone canpost. By judging someone knowledge by their post count is bloody stupid.

By your logic someone with 5 posts giving advise is a kid with a book, but someone with 500 is a knowledgable, experienced herpatologist. Ever thought that someone with a big post count is just talking alot of crap irrelevant to herps???

You are creating a stereotype by saying that and basically giving new members the impression that they won't be listened to or taken seriously. 

I now assume that when you took up the hobby of keeping herps you knew everything there was to know. That you had no learning curve and didn't have to ask others for help.

We all need to be just like you then there would be no need to ask for help.


----------



## ando611 (Oct 7, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Kyro, just because someone has 500 posts doesn't mean they know what they are talking about. Anyone can join and anyone canpost. By judging someone knowledge by their post count is bloody stupid.
> 
> By your logic someone with 5 posts giving advise is a kid with a book, but someone with 500 is a knowledgable, experienced herpatologist. Ever thought that someone with a big post count is just talking alot of crap irrelevant to herps???
> 
> ...



I agree 100%


----------



## Administrator (Oct 7, 2006)

nightowl said:


> How about stating the rule that the person broke in the infraction PM you send to the offender???
> 
> I received and infraction for "Not your ad. It is not up to you how much to ask for." after putting a post in the 'eclectus parrot" thread in the for sale section a couple of weeks ago.



You can always check the rules at http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=20238 - what you have been infracted for would have been a breach of rule #5.

Regardless, you only received a warning. No points were issued to you, it was only to ensure you are aware of what we class as acceptable or not (otherwise, when you do get a point, you could actually use the "I didn't know" argument).


----------



## Rastass (Oct 7, 2006)

Kyro, hopefully when you read my posts it will be clear that they come from my personal experiences. If they dont then I will quote my source as I did in the blue tongue thread where I quoted Glen Shea. And who better to give advice on Blue Tongues?

At times I will let on to what I have in my collection so therefore there will be no clues given as to who I am. I amy or may not be a former member here. Only Adam and Jan need to know that!!!


----------



## Kyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lucas at what point did I even mention post counts???This is exactly the point i was getting at, just because they have a high post count doesn't mean they know anything & same goes for newbies that answer posts when they have been on this forum 5 minutes.Sorry but why would I take their advice over someone who actually has been on this forum for a long time & I know for a fact they own herps?????Of course i'm no expert hence the reason I joined this forum


----------



## Mayo (Oct 7, 2006)

Good by to those members that are leaving and I am sorry to see many of you go and although I know many of you, you won't nessaseraly remember me. Some of those that are leaving used to be mods on this site, and it is sad that ex mods can no longer stand the people running the site. The mods do there jobs as best they can but I have been away for a while only to come back to find my fav website in shambles. I am sorry to say that the only people I can see responsable for this is the current mods. All I seem to see from Slatey these days is him covering his butt, or slaming people. For this site to get back to the way it was the mods are going to have to lead by example, and own up to the stuff up's that they have made. JMO, and if I recieve a warning for it so be it, this is just one site. I try to help where I can for those less experianced, and to sort out or defuse arguements. I have even come to mods assistance like greenwillow when she was attacked over one of her GTP's. But these days I don't see the mods helping the way they used to and it just doesn't seem right any more.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Mayo said:


> Good by to those members that are leaving and I am sorry to see many of you go and although I know many of you, you won't nessaseraly remember me. Some of those that are leaving used to be mods on this site, and it is sad that ex mods can no longer stand the people running the site. The mods do there jobs as best they can but I have been away for a while only to come back to find my fav website in shambles. I am sorry to say that the only people I can see responsable for this is the current mods. All I seem to see from Slatey these days is him covering his butt, or slaming people. For this site to get back to the way it was the mods are going to have to lead by example, and own up to the stuff up's that they have made. JMO, and if I recieve a warning for it so be it, this is just one site. I try to help where I can for those less experianced, and to sort out or defuse arguements. I have even come to mods assistance like greenwillow when she was attacked over one of her GTP's. But these days I don't see the mods helping the way they used to and it just doesn't seem right any more.



Well said Mayo, I get the feeling that the decent mods & members have all gone to other forums & at this point I won't be posting anymore.Maybe in the future when all this is soreted but for now i've had enough.SEEYA


----------



## Lucas (Oct 7, 2006)

Kyro, my point was you don't know who the newbie is. just because they are new to this site is no reason to ignore any advise they may have to offer. If they don't know the answer then chances are they won't reply, or if they do it will be pretty obvious if they don't know what they are talking about.

We ashould make new members feel welcome, not like they will be ignored


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL this is all unbelieveable all these members leaving  we should take note of who said they are leaving and bad mouthing this site and see how long it takes for them to forget what they have said and come back and post somthing   in the last couple of months i have counted about 5 - 6 ppl who have said somthing bad about this site then come back and log on and post, i wont mention any name cause you know who you are.................. i think ppl should just get over what has happened,what is done is done, just sit back and enjoy APS cause i know i still do


----------



## pythoness (Oct 7, 2006)

Lets just all take the weekend to calm down, it will look better on monday.
Mods do talk about members in admin forums, thats what being a mod is.
Yes marc was treated badly, and he also was in alot of pain (understandably) at the time of posting all the 'stuff' 
I'll be sad to see people leave, as this is where i have caught up with people i lost contact with after many people left another once popular site, but i know i will catch up with them again on one of the many rep sites most of us a members of. One of the biggest problems with forums is that when someone has a persomal issue with the owner, and then others who feel loyalty to that person will leave in protest. Not saying anyone shouldn't show loyalty in this manner, just from my own personal experience,,, i only judge people on how they treat me.
I think that some of the people leaving out of a sence of loyalty (who haven't been badly treated personally) are depriving the more inexperienced herpers the value of their years of experience and wisdom, and this could lead to more SNM (stupid newby mistakes) going un-noticed and un-remidied. I just hope all works out for the best.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Naked*



Rastass said:


> So please, regulars, don't assume that your "newbies" are actually "newdies". .




So let me get this right! We have newbies and newdies (did you mean to put a b instaed of a d or did you mean we naked people runnings around).:lol: Sorry could not resist


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Liar*



pythoness said:


> Lets just all take the weekend to calm down, it will look better on monday..




You liar:lol: Mondays never look better to me:cry:


----------



## pythoness (Oct 7, 2006)

Lol true true. hows Tuesday then?


----------



## Little_Fox (Oct 7, 2006)

*mondays*



shamous1 said:


> You liar:lol: Mondays never look better to me:cry:



Mondays always look good to me .. at least till I pay bills ... Monday is pay day


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2006)

Tell me why i don't like mondays?


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 7, 2006)

i start work this monday at 04:30 and it will be cold, hopefully not wet nor windy.

Tuesday is much better thanks (well 1 hour better due to a 05:30 start) I hate shift work.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 7, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Tell me why i don't like mondays?


 
I want to shoot the whole day down.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Oct 8, 2006)

Administrator said:


> Come on guys, why make this personal? I'm sure it was a joke when it was said - taking personal swipes at people will only lead to tears (or bans).
> 
> I think we all need to learn to exercise a bit of self control.



i know i have lashed out for asking a simple question of having a bird cage ontop of a snake enclosure but instead of an answer i had pythoninfinite say to me im an idiot for asking that OBVIOSLY snakes eat birds so why would i put a bird on a snake enclosure... i got critisized for asking a question which i thought was a decent one, i retaliated because it was a personal attack and I got banned (for defending myself) to me that doesnt seem right


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2006)

That is only partially true Kwaka. If you had defended yourself without resorting to swearing then you would not have gotten in trouble. Unfortunately, you already had a previous warning so your outburst got you a week suspension.
I can understand how you feel about Pythoninfinite. This is one of the reasons that I would not vote for him as a moderator. I have seen him actively try to drive some of the younger members away. I expect a 59 year old person to show maturity and not regularly get involved with bickering with teenage members.


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 8, 2006)

hey greebo,
don't know you and don't know jamie, but you are a mod and being in that position you shouldn't take personal feelings into it, 

and i've seen some of your smart replys to other members, it's a bit like the pot calling the kettel black, 

and if thats enough to get me a warning then go for it, but as a mod on another forum i know the rules we operate under, that is if the mods on this site have rules to operate under.......

just my opinion and i'm entitled to say it just like you................


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2006)

steve6610 said:


> just my opinion and i'm entitled to say it just like you................




Hang on.....at the start of your post you say that I'm not supposed to have an opinion......so which is it?


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 8, 2006)

but you are a mod and being in that position you shouldn't take personal feelings into it, 


i'm talking about your being a mod, and about telling members what happens in the mod forum, this is where it all started the other day,


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2006)

Fair enough Steve. 
Everyone saw my personal opinion and jumped up and down like a schoolgirl reading her sister's diary. I am not saying that I dislike Jamie, merely commenting on his behaviour in the past. He is obviously knowledgable when it comes to herps but there is also an immature side to him sometimes. 
Personal feelings aside, as long as a person stays with in the site rules, they are always welcome on this site. The people that I commented on, in private, are still members here.


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 8, 2006)

no worrys greebo,
i'm sorry if you misunderstood why i didn't like your reply, 

cheers,
steve.................


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 8, 2006)

this is scary

i havnt been on for a few days and look what i find

well ive tried reading every page but to be honest couldnt really be bothered (typical  )

this is a good site
ive learnt heaps 
and the only reason i have to leave is if i get banned which hopefully will not happen

but there will always be "problem" people wherever you go in the street or on the net
im sure we can deal with it

sorry ive gone blank on what i was going to say.............

well goodbye to those who are leaving (will see you on the other side :lol: )


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 9, 2006)

This is a good site. And why don't you all quit this b..ching and get on with what we are all here for?? TO LEARN!! Not argue. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## JEZ (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not on half as much as I used to be.....mainly cause I'm too busy at work now days!! but also cause it hasn't been as interesting as it used to be.

I take what I want from this site and leave the rest...I value most opinions of the ppl on this site and will keep doing so and leaving what I don't, like I said. 

I think some ppl take the forum and themselves waaay too serious!! :lol: 

I've also tried reading every page but couldn't be bothered either. Just wanted to add my 2 cents.

I'm here to share/learn more about my passion for herps with others who are like-minded herp lovers nothing else!

Give PEACE a chance!! :lol:

Bye to the valued ppl who r leaving btw.....I'm sure your experience if anything will be missed


----------



## nzdragons (Oct 9, 2006)

Kiwicam said:


> Might be stupid question, but what is Pugsly talking about? What APS is a joke thread?



i'm a newbie here, can someone pls explain, so i can make up my own mind?????


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Mind??*



nzdragons said:


> i'm a newbie here, can someone pls explain, so i can make up my own mind?????



Looks like you have made up your own mind with what you posted in the other thread about people leaving. This used to be a great site, now it is a good site. Things undergo change. Sometimes for the good and sometimes for the bad.

A lot of people did leave. Really, really good people. Things will get to the way they used to be at this site and they main topic of conversation will once again be HERPS.............................................and not people leaving, infractions, mods .......................see my point.

Off to bed.............I've had enough.


----------



## FAY (Oct 9, 2006)

I think APS is a fantastic site....I also know quite a few people on it which makes it even nicer!

I like to talk herps and I like to put up some pics to share and to look at other peoples pics ( and get jealous hehe)! I personally would be lost without it! JMO!!


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Honest Opinion*



GARTHNFAY said:


> I think APS is a fantastic site....I also know quite a few people on it which makes it even nicer!
> 
> I like to talk herps and I like to put up some pics to share and to look at other peoples pics ( and get jealous hehe)! I personally would be lost without it! JMO!!



That's an honest opinion that I agree with. Here GARTHNFAY..... Just for you.


----------



## FAY (Oct 9, 2006)

Great pics Shamous1.....what type of lizard is that?? Fantastic looking creature!


----------



## Rastass (Oct 9, 2006)

mmmm. sorry, off topic but I am guessing an Emerald Basilik. No idea what the snake is though


----------



## Hickson (Oct 9, 2006)

The snake is a Green Tree Python, blue phase.
The lizard is a Green Basilisk.



Hix


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 9, 2006)

I can understand how you feel about Pythoninfinite. This is one of the reasons that I would not vote for him as a moderator. I have seen him actively try to drive some of the younger members away. 

Greebo, you would never have had the option of voting for me as a moderator, it is not a position I would have accepted on this site. You have NEVER seen me "actively try to drive some of the younger members away," ever... As many, many others have said to you moderators over the past few months, you have allowed the site to become your little feifdom, it has been overrun with drivel, and no-one has acted to deal with it and retain it's original focus. 

What you really don't like is someone who is technically adept at reptile management, who has decades of experience (I'm not 59 by the way), and who spent a great deal of time answering thoughtful and well-put questions for experienced keepers and newbies alike. You're right about one thing - I don't tolerate fools gladly, and I won't be threatened by clowns like alienpunk, who showed himself to be a very unpleasant character indeed, by way of a couple of very threatening PMs to me. I'm sorry if he was a mate of yours, but you will eventually be judged by the company you keep. If you want the site to be bombarded by people like that, 1000 posts in his first month, probably less than 1% reptile related, and you refuse to do something about it, then APS will continue it's downward slide. That would be sad, because it has potential to remain a useful resource, but the standards of the moderators (the exception is Lily) has been poor indeed.

I might add that I'm very pleased to see that my old mate Kwaka has settled down and seems to be on the path to knowledge now - that's pleasing to see.

On balance, I have done far more here than you have (since I have been a member anyway) with regard to assisting members with advice and information. Sometimes I'm blunt, but that's the way it is, and if you don't like it, you're in the position to give me the flick.

Feel quite free to question my maturity Greebo, if you moderators had spent a bit more time listening to the more "mature" members of the site, you may not have endured the crisis you've just been through.

I think it is an interesting personal comment for a moderator to make about an individual on a public forum, and the fact that you made it says far more about you than it does me.

Jamie.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Oct 10, 2006)

just a mild observation, 

when i became a "less active" member of this site 6 months ago it had half the amount of users logging in daily.

so while its so "crap" its also getting twice as much patronage.

proof is in the pudding i suppose.

DISCLAIMER:

I rarely haunt this site anymore, and have little to no idea of current affairs. so i have no love for any party involved. i am merely stating obvious figures in light of this thread.

Personal note - soory to hear of your departure steve (seriously)/ it's all good boa, aps is like the ocean... ya just gotta ride the waves


----------



## nightowl (Oct 10, 2006)

I only joined this site in July this year and since joining, have posted a few questions regarding health problems in a python. The main person to answer these questions in detail was Jamie and I thank him for that. I have nothing to gain by saying this, I am just stating a fact. I have never seen greebo assist in that way, maybe I'm looking at the wrong threads?


----------



## Hickson (Oct 10, 2006)

You need to look back a couple of years - since becoming a moderator Greebo spends most of his time reading through threads to ensure the rules aren't breached - there's not a lot of time for other posts. And anyway, there's so many people online these days, most questions (I said *most*) are answered fairly quickly and there is little point in repeating what has already been answered. 



Hix


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 10, 2006)

Power corrupts. Absolute power is cool ................John Lennon 

Maybe we could attribute this to Mr greebo rather than John Lennon? I wonder whether Mr Greebo's public musings about me breach his obligations as a moderator?

Jamie.


----------



## Gouldii (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a sad story all of our combined knowledge could answer any herp related question.The more people here the better it will be for a 14 year old kid woundering what snake to get to an experienced herper just wanting to chat.I personaly will be here for awhile and share what knowledge i have and hope to gain a lot more from the people on this site


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2006)

yer ever since aps has gone buletin i think its ben a peice of ****


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 10, 2006)

nightowl said:


> I am just stating a fact. I have never seen greebo assist in that way, maybe I'm looking at the wrong threads?


 
Not trying to get involved here or suck up to the mods but i have seen greebo assist people. Check this out he is even the FIRST to reply.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=38004


----------



## nightowl (Oct 10, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> Not trying to get involved here or suck up to the mods but i have seen greebo assist people. Check this out he is even the FIRST to reply.
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=38004



cool snakes4me2. I WAS looking in the wrong threads :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 10, 2006)

nightowl said:


> cool snakes4me2. I WAS looking in the wrong threads :lol:


 
No worries, i dont have a problem with anyone here now TYRONE has gone:lol: :lol: 
I just thought i would point that out, not that greebo would need my help, i believe he is big enough and ugly enough to stick up for himself


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 10, 2006)

Your snake should defecate with in a week of eating, so it really depends on how often you feed him.

I'm sorry, but that is quite misleading advice (Mr greebo's second post in that thread). It is absolutely NOT true that a snake should defaecate within a week of feeding - it depends on temperature, age and species of snake.. Some snakes only def once a,month, some more often, others less.

Jamie.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Your snake SHOULD not WILL. 

Like i said i dont want to get involved between greebo and the rest, as i said before, i have no problems with anyone here now, i was just pointing out that he did help. If some of the info he put in there isnt correct he could learn from your reply, thats why we are here isnt it?, there has been a couple of things here that i have said and then been corrected and im not going to shoot down the person that did correct me by saying he thinks he is a know it all, i learnt from it and maybe greebo learnt something from you.


----------

